# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Water with diuretics?

## Frankie4Fingers

Do i need to drink during diuretics use or not?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

It depends on when you take them but most start the evening before a show and reduce water around 8pm. The next morning (day of show) you only sip on water here and there to keep going flat. When you first introduce a diurectic, drinking is required to make the diurectic expel fluid.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> It depends on when you take them but most start the evening before a show and reduce water around 8pm. The next morning (day of show) you only sip on water here and there to keep going flat. When you first introduce a diurectic, drinking is required to make the diurectic expel fluid.


you look like you might be able to suggest an effective way to run a diuretic and which one do you like? i'm kind of fearful of lasix but it's not easy to get my hands on dyazide at all...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like Dyazide, i recomend taking a dose 1-2 hours before cutting your water, then another dose 6-8 hours after depending on the effect, dose will be dependent on an individual. In the morning i would reevaluate the phisique and go from there, it is good to have some one else regulate your dosing as usually the person will over do the diuretics and go flat, subjective eye is needed to get proper results...good luck...XXL

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I like Dyazide, i recomend taking a dose 1-2 hours before cutting your water, then another dose 6-8 hours after depending on the effect, dose will be dependent on an individual. In the morning i would reevaluate the phisique and go from there, it is good to have some one else regulate your dosing as usually the person will over do the diuretics and go flat, subjective eye is needed to get proper results...good luck...XXL


I agree..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> you look like you might be able to suggest an effective way to run a diuretic and which one do you like? i'm kind of fearful of lasix but it's not easy to get my hands on dyazide at all...


I would never do lasix. Since you cannot get dyazide i would suggest the following- 100 mg aldactone mon-sat AM. Add .625 mg Letrozole mon-sat AM. Do not reduce salt or you might go flat! Aldactone is not as forgiving as dyazide. With dyazide you can choke down some salt and a small shot glass of water and re-flate in no time the morning of the show. With aldactone once you flatten out you are there to stay, so do not cut sodium if you go this route!

----------


## NewMuscle83

I was looking at the muscletech hydrazide. I'm not competing or anything, so I don't a hardcore product. Has anyone had any experience with hydrazide?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I would never do lasix. Since you cannot get dyazide i would suggest the following- 100 mg aldactone mon-sat AM. Add .625 mg Letrozole mon-sat AM. Do not reduce salt or you might go flat! Aldactone is not as forgiving as dyazide. With dyazide you can choke down some salt and a small shot glass of water and re-flate in no time the morning of the show. With aldactone once you flatten out you are there to stay, so do not cut sodium if you go this route!


so how high does sodium need to be to stay inflated lol.....i don't usually add that up, but i surely will the last week if i need to to make sure i have enough

----------


## RuhlFreak55

BUMP.....with dyazide you guys, well mike i guess.....say a dose.....i'm gonna guess that dyazide pills aren't all dosed the same so how many mg would this be? I do know where to get some now, just need to get my ass in gear and order it.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

hmmm also it would appear from what i can see that the diuretic i can get isn't Dyazide itself....but pure hydrochlorothiazide.....there's another compnent to regular dyazide right? will this still be ok?

----------

